

Your 2048 - anilshanbhag
https://github.com/anilshanbhag/Your2048

======
why_not
My Google Account doesn't seem to want to connect, but we just did a
potentially similar thing here:
[http://games.usvsth3m.com/2048](http://games.usvsth3m.com/2048)

Great minds, etc!

